# WiFi hostap, client disconnect after few seconds.



## favt (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello.

I'm trying configure PC with Wi-Fi card (DWA-547) as AP on FreeBSD 8.2. I configure hostapd, dhcp, ipfw, ... Most devices connect and work fine. But some devices (phone) don't work correctly. They authorize, get an IP address from dhcp and disconnect after 3-5 seconds. Phone and PC show no message about a problem, phone displays 'connect', but PC cannot ping phone.

On this PC with Debian and exactly the same configuration all works fine. Does anyone have any idea how to do this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

